# Shockwaveplugin ??

## Gentoomafia

wollte nur mal fragen bei welchem Browser ich das Shockwavepluckin installieren kann und ob überhaupt ne Möglichkeit besteht.

Generell über Realplayer Links zu öffnen z.b Internetradio

und wie ich die Datein im Internet die für den Windows (möchte nicht mal dran denken) abspielen kann .

thx....

----------

## hook

ich hab kein shockwave plugin fuer linux finden koennen. AFAIK gibt as noch keinen, schreib mal ne mail zu ihnen und sag's innen  :Smile: 

es gibt etwas von codeweavers das funkzionieren koente - crossover

check's mal ab: www.codeweavers.com

----------

## Gentoomafia

hmmm sonst gibts glaube ich nichts.....

----------

## Sucker

Probiers mal damit:

```
 emerge netscape-flash 
```

Greetings

Sucker

----------

## tonne

Hallo,

Download: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/thunder22k/other/install_flash_player_6_linux.tar.gz

Hinweise:

http://www.macromedia.com/support/flash/ts/documents/alternate_players.htm

Kompatibel zu: Mozilla 1.x, Netscape 7.x, Opera 6.x (funktioniert bei 6.11, zumindest bei mir, nicht), Konqueror 3.0.3+ und Galeon 1.2.4.

Cheers,

tonne

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wie schon erwähnt ist netscape-flash das, was du suchst. was anderes gibt es von macromedia nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## toskala

was du suchst kriegst du bei www.codeweavers.com kost aber bissl was. damit kannst du shockwave ankucken.

----------

## chaosmorph

Hi.

Das Problem mit Shockwave (nicht Flash!) ist, dass es Windoze ActiveX Kontrollen verwendet, welches (oh Wunder!) nicht nativ unter Linux existiert. Jedoch gibt es, teilweise zum Protest der Gemeinde, mittlerweile ein open source Konqueror Plugin, Reaktivate genannt, welches den Windoze-Programmausführer wine sowie die nötigen ActiveX Komponenten enthält. Informationen und Links unter http://www.konqueror.org/announcements/reaktivate.php

Alex

----------

## toskala

cool, gibts da nen port für mozilla?

----------

